# Predict The Knicks Record For November



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You guys know what to do, predict the Knicks record for the month of November. 


11/1 @ Grizzles - W
11/3 @ Hawks - W
11/4 vs Pacers - W
11/6 vs Spurs - L 
11/8 @ Nuggets - L
11/[email protected] Rockets - L
11/[email protected] Spurs - L
11/13 vs Cavs - L
11/15 vs Wizards - W
11/17 @ Heat - L
11/18 vs Celtics - W
11/20 vs Rockets - W
11/22 @ Timberwolves - W
11/24 @ Celtics - L
11/25 vs Bulls - W
11/28 @ Bulls - L
11/29 @ Cavs - L
I predict the Knicks record for the month of November will be: *8-9*

What's yours?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Great Hint: 
Any NBA team with an explosive scoring SF with defensive teammates around him will have the edge over the Knicks while Q.Richardson is a Knick Starter. 

The Knicks are going to WIN the first game of the 2006-7 Regular Season only because the Grizzlies does not have an explosive scoring SF to take advantage of the Knicks BIGGEST WEAKNESS (Q.Richardson). * 

*The Knicks Waived SG-Jalen Rose (who can not be a SF on the type of Roster the Knick have.), * because he does not have the defensive skillz to fit into their lineup as a SF. However Jalen Rose would have fit well in the Knicks Guards lineup inwhich the Knicks have 5 guards already who are mainly offensive players that need a defensive SF to compliment their skillz. 
If Jalen Rose signs-up with a Team like the Cleveland Cavs or the Detroit Pistons who have defensive Guards & SF to compliment his offensive skills that could become 10 more WINS for those teams this season. 
*So Knick Fans who think that Jalen Rose was not a great asset for the Knicks did not see what a 6.8 SG-Jalen Rose could do alongside of a defensive SF like David Lee, Balkman, or Jefferies*. 
Why was 6.7 SF-Trevor Ariza a great draft pick for the Knicks? because he played defense alongside of offensive players Marbury, Crawford, and Houston, something that Tim Thomas never wanted to do. 

*Isiah Thomas will lose alot of games if he does not use David Lee consistently at the SF position untill Jared Jefferies is healthy to play (Knick Teammates will get upset constantly with Q.Richardson POOR play at SF.). *


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm going to close this thread before tip off against Memphis so try to get in your predictions as soon as you can.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

here is mine....it pretty much symbolizes the inconsistent knicks......but we'll finish the month strong a game over .500

yea i know....my predictions are crazy.........or.......are they crazy like a fox?!?!?!!?:raised_ey





chosenfew said:


> You guys know what to do, predict the Knicks record for the month of November.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*IM HOPING IM WRONG OBVIOUSLY....*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> here is mine....it pretty much symbolizes the inconsistent knicks......but we'll finish the month strong a game over .500
> 
> yea i know....my predictions are crazy.........or.......are they crazy like a fox?!?!?!!?:raised_ey
> 
> ...


I hope you right actually you have them winning 9 games instead of my 8 this month. Either way, it's a decent start to a brutal November. I guess Stern wants to stick it to us ASAP. :biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I hope you right actually you have them winning 9 games instead of my 8 this month. Either way, it's a decent start to a brutal November. I guess Stern wants to stick it to us ASAP.


Yeah honestly if we come close to .500 in Novemeber and show some improvements ill be happy. Its going to be a work in prgoess guys. I really hope we dont lose 6 out of 7 games like kitty has us in middle of the month though. I want to avoid any long loseing like that. Lets spread out the Ls.... like every other game lol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bump come on guys you're scared to predict wins and loses.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> bump come on guys you're scared to predict wins and loses.


Dang, you just called me out Kitty! All right, here goes...

* 11/1 @ Grizzles - W
* 11/3 @ Hawks - W
* 11/4 vs Pacers - W
* 11/6 vs Spurs - L
* 11/8 @ Nuggets - L
* 11/[email protected] Rockets - L
* 11/[email protected] Spurs - L
* 11/13 vs Cavs - W
* 11/15 vs Wizards - W
* 11/17 @ Heat - L
* 11/18 vs Celtics - W
* 11/20 vs Rockets - L
* 11/22 @ Timberwolves - W
* 11/24 @ Celtics - W
* 11/25 vs Bulls - L
* 11/28 @ Bulls - L
* 11/29 @ Cavs - L

8-9, I dunno


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

* 11/1 @ Grizzles - L
* 11/3 @ Hawks - W
* 11/4 vs Pacers - L
* 11/6 vs Spurs - L
* 11/8 @ Nuggets - L
* 11/[email protected] Rockets - L
* 11/[email protected] Spurs - L
* 11/13 vs Cavs - L
* 11/15 vs Wizards - W
* 11/17 @ Heat - L
* 11/18 vs Celtics - W
* 11/20 vs Rockets - L
* 11/22 @ Timberwolves - L
* 11/24 @ Celtics - L
* 11/25 vs Bulls - L
* 11/28 @ Bulls - L
* 11/29 @ Cavs - L


Knicks' November record: *3-14*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bruindre said:


> * 11/1 @ Grizzles - L
> * 11/3 @ Hawks - W
> * 11/4 vs Pacers - L
> * 11/6 vs Spurs - L
> ...


remind me to pass through the Warriors forum, I have some business to conduct over there.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Kitty said:


> remind me to pass through the Warriors forum, I have some business to conduct over there.


REMINDER: pass through the Warriors forum. Link below. :wink:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bruindre said:


> REMINDER: pass through the Warriors forum. Link below. :wink:


I got your butt back Bruindre! Hopefully we both wrong though, but I had to stick it to you! :biggrin:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Kitty said:


> I got your butt back Bruindre! Hopefully we both wrong though, but I had to stick it to you! :biggrin:


touche, Kitty.

I'll make you a bet (and I've posted this in the Warriors forum as well): Warriors win more games in November than the Knicks. How much uCash/points do you have to put on that?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bruindre said:


> touche, Kitty.
> 
> I'll make you a bet (and I've posted this in the Warriors forum as well): Warriors win more games in November than the Knicks. How much uCash/points do you have to put on that?


How much ucash you talking here? Or how about a sig change or something. Let me know and we can work something out.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

11/1 @ Grizzles - W
11/3 @ Hawks - L
11/4 vs Pacers - W
11/6 vs Spurs - L
11/8 @ Nuggets - L
11/[email protected] Rockets - L
11/[email protected] Spurs - L
11/13 vs Cavs - L
11/15 vs Wizards - W
11/17 @ Heat - L
11/18 vs Celtics - W
11/20 vs Rockets - L
11/22 @ Timberwolves - W
11/24 @ Celtics - L
11/25 vs Bulls - W
11/28 @ Bulls - L
11/29 @ Cavs - L

6-11


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

11/1 @ Grizzles - L
11/3 @ Hawks - W
11/4 vs Pacers -L 
11/6 vs Spurs - L
11/8 @ Nuggets - L
11/[email protected] Rockets - L 
11/[email protected] Spurs - L
11/13 vs Cavs - L
11/15 vs Wizards - L
11/17 @ Heat - L
11/18 vs Celtics - L
11/20 vs Rockets - L
11/22 @ Timberwolves - W
11/24 @ Celtics - L
11/25 vs Bulls - L
11/28 @ Bulls - L
11/29 @ Cavs - L 

2-15


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Kitty said:


> How much ucash you talking here? Or how about a sig change or something. Let me know and we can work something out.


ucash? oh, I don't know....let's start off low. say 25,000,000,000?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

11/1 @ Grizzles - W
11/3 @ Hawks - W
11/4 vs Pacers - W
11/6 vs Spurs - L
11/8 @ Nuggets - L
11/[email protected] Rockets - L
11/[email protected] Spurs - L
11/13 vs Cavs - L
11/15 vs Wizards - W
11/17 @ Heat - L
11/18 vs Celtics - W
11/20 vs Rockets - L
11/22 @ Timberwolves - L
11/24 @ Celtics - L
11/25 vs Bulls - W
11/28 @ Bulls - L
11/29 @ Cavs - L

6-11

Looks like a tough month. They'll improve.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bruindre said:


> ucash? oh, I don't know....let's start off low. say 25,000,000,000?


:raised_ey


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Come on you have less than a few hours to get in your predictions before the thread is locked. Where are you Gotham and Tru?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Kitty said:


> :raised_ey


is that a 'yay' or 'nay'?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bruindre said:


> is that a 'yay' or 'nay'?


nay


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Kitty said:


> nay


 :razz:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im going to be nuts and say 9-8. Yeah I know, its crazy, but one can hope cant he?

I have reasons for why I think we will win 9 games this month but im running out right now so youll just have to trust me when I say I put thought into it lol.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im going to be nuts and say 9-8. Yeah I know, its crazy, but one can hope cant he?
> 
> I have reasons for why I think we will win 9 games this month but im running out right now so youll just have to trust me when I say I put thought into it lol.



yes.....come hop on the chosenfew backwagon... i called it first .....took you a day to finally step up so your prediction doesnt count :biggrin:

*9-8 I SAID IT FIRST!!!!:clown:*


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

ya gotta figure, there are always going to be games we should win that we won't and predicting at least one upset is fair. The problem is, these are UNPREDICTABLE!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> yes.....come hop on the chosenfew backwagon... i called it first .....took you a day to finally step up so your prediction doesnt count
> 
> 9-8 I SAID IT FIRST!!!!


No no no if it happens we get equal credit. There can be more then one prediction of the same record. On the other hand if the Knicks hit the wall and only win 4 games in November, you said it first and mine dosnt count. :yes: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> No no no if it happens we get equal credit. There can be more then one prediction of the same record. On the other hand if the Knicks hit the wall and only win 4 games in November, you said it first and mine dosnt count. :yes: :laugh: :laugh:


Not tryin' to hate here, but Tru....you didn't list out your predictions game-by-game for November. I'm gonna give more props to FEW 'cause he's called out all the games. Unless you get your list down in here....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Not tryin' to hate here, but Tru....you didn't list out your predictions game-by-game for November. I'm gonna give more props to FEW 'cause he's called out all the games. Unless you get your list down in here....


That's right bruin, come on Tru where is your full list. You guys are cheating! :biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

11/1 @ Grizzles - W
11/3 @ Hawks - W
11/4 vs Pacers - L
11/6 vs Spurs - L
11/8 @ Nuggets - W
11/[email protected] Rockets - L
11/[email protected] Spurs - L
11/13 vs Cavs - W
11/15 vs Wizards - W
11/17 @ Heat - L
11/18 vs Celtics - W
11/20 vs Rockets - L
11/22 @ Timberwolves - W
11/24 @ Celtics - W
11/25 vs Bulls - W
11/28 @ Bulls - L
11/29 @ Cavs - L


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I put a L for every game I think im going to be able to watch and but a W for everyone I think I wont be able to. Haha Jk


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ok tru........if we're tied.....we'll see who predicted the most games correct :angel:


...........


AYY Kitty........take bruin up on that bet...........ill back you up with my limited uCASH funds:biggrin:


just as long as i get a cut of the pie:banana:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ChosenFEW said:


> ok tru........if we're tied.....we'll see who predicted the most games correct :angel:
> 
> 
> ...........
> ...


You wanna earn some ucash, FEW? Check out my Warriors 'predict November' challenge. Click on the link in my sig....if you dare.

-bruindre


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You lose when you snooze, maybe next time some of you step your game up and predict the Knicks record for the month of Decemeber. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> 11/1 @ Grizzles - W
> 11/3 @ Hawks - L
> 11/4 vs Pacers - W
> 11/6 vs Spurs - L
> ...


Grinch you are such a nerd, but you won the November contest. :yay:

Edit: Sorry Hakeem I didn't see you selected the same thing, so you are a nerd too. Congrats!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Kitty,

How does Grinch win this? Are we just pedicting the record, or the actual outcome of each game?

Below are mine and Grinch's picks--the wrong predictions are in red:



bruindre said:


> COLOR="Red"]11/1 @ Grizzles - L
> 11/3 @ Hawks - W[/COLOR]
> 11/4 vs Pacers - L
> 11/6 vs Spurs - L
> ...





Grinch said:


> 11/1 @ Grizzles - W
> 11/3 @ Hawks - L
> 11/4 vs Pacers - W
> 11/6 vs Spurs - L
> ...


If we were just picking records, why pick outcomes of each game? 

I'm just wondering how the game's played here in the Knicks forum--I actually graded each participant in the Warriors version of this game on the accuracy of their predictions, not just the guessed record.

And I'm _totally _not trying to tell you how to run your own contest, Kitty....I'm just curious. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Kitty,
> 
> How does Grinch win this? Are we just pedicting the record, or the actual outcome of each game?
> 
> ...


Actually it's not about games I just put that out there to show which game I think we should win in order to come up with the record at the end. You're giving out ucash which is a totally different contest, this is just for bragging rights. The person participating don't have to write down the games if they don't want to, but thanks for asking.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Actually it's not about games I just put that out there to show which game I think we should win in order to come up with the record at the end. You're giving out ucash which is a totally different contest, this is just for bragging rights. The person participating don't have to write down the games if they don't want to, but thanks for asking.


Thanks. I guess this isn't as 'serious'. Just wondering, especially since I went through grading last night on the Warriors' contest.

You coming back for the December contest?


----------

